# Kobe?



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I know it was kind of posted in the Offseason Thread, but I think something this huge deserves it's own thread.

Would you accept Kobe on this team? He'd be perfect for this squad. Loves to run, can play defense (what we need), shoots from anywhere, fast break player etc. I'd love to see Kobe on Orange and Purple next year. There are many possabilities that could make this happen, even if the chances are low.

*Marion + Diaw + Banks + 24 FOR Kobe + Cook + 19 *- This would be great for both teams. We'd be losing a playmaker in Diaw, and a rebounder in Marion, but we're getting the same defense in Kobe, oh and we're getting KOBE.

PG - Nash
SG - Kobe
SF - Bell
PF - ?
C - Amare

Barbosa / Cook / Jones / KT off the bench.

*Marion + Barbosa FOR Kobe + S&T Turiaf *- Again, both teams losing and gaining something. We all know Nash is getting old, and both himself and Kobe want to win NOW. With Kobe on the team we'd be amazing. We'd be able to move Diaw back to the 5, which gives him more freedom and confidence.

PG - Nash
SG - Kobe
SF - Bell
PF - Amare
C - Diaw

Turiaf / Jones / KT / Banks off the bench.

I know alot of people will disapprove of having Kobe on our team, but think of the possabilities. Him and Amare were able to co-exist on the All-Star team, combining for 60 pts.

Thoughts?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Simmons had almost the exact same trade idea as I did, except I included our #29 (I swear to God, I was talking to my friend this morning and said that. Then again, Simmons is a nut. But I love the trade idea (even though the KG-Amare swap won't happen, and the Lakers will be reluctant to trade Kobe within their division).

Simmons' trade idea: Phoenix trades Shawn Marion, Leandro Barbosa, Marcus Banks and the rights to Atlanta's 2008 first-rounder to the Lakers for Kobe and Radmanovic.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/blog/index?name=simmons&entryDate=20070530



> Seven trade possibilities for Kobe
> 
> May. 30, 2007 | feedback
> 
> ...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If they can get it done without giving up Amare or Nash they would have to do it.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Nevermind, Kobe backs off trade demand.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jammin said:


> I know it was kind of posted in the Offseason Thread, but I think something this huge deserves it's own thread.
> 
> Would you accept Kobe on this team? He'd be perfect for this squad. Loves to run, can play defense (what we need), shoots from anywhere, fast break player etc. I'd love to see Kobe on Orange and Purple next year. There are many possabilities that could make this happen, even if the chances are low.
> 
> ...


First off, Turiaf isnt a free agent. Second off, the only way the Suns get Kobe is if they trade Amare to us. Which isnt going to happen. 3rd off, well trade him to the east. forth off, Kobe isn't going anywhere.

Good Day.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

^^My bad, I was basing all my FAs off HoopsHype which says that Turiaf doesn't have a contract for the 07/08 season.

But it was wrong about Luke Jackson too, so I dunno.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wouldn't even begin to consider this. Just because of the fact LA wouldn't trade him to a division rival. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

1. Kobe is cancer. I do not want him here.

2. I'd much rather have Garnett. If we trade Amare for KG, we will win a ring next year. I want that trade so bad it hurts.

3. Kobe will stay with the Lakers and they will have another .500 season and first round exit.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't see how you want KG on this team instead of Amare. KG is 8 years older then him, and only has a couple years left. Amare/Barbosa are our future. We cannot get rid of either.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

*10 reasons why LukasBMW wants to see an Amare for KG trade.*

1. Amare sucks at defense.

2. Amare will most likely need another micro fracture procedure in 3-5 years.

3. KG has 5 solid seasons left.

4. KG is an all around player. He and Marion are usually the top two players in efficiency.

4. KG has a post up game, Amare does not.

6. KG does not have Amare's ego.

7. KG plays defense and plays it well. We go from having a liability in our front court to having an asset in our front court.

8. KG, Marion, Nash, Bell, Barbosa + Diaw, KT, GHill, Jones, and a few picks...good heavens!

9. KG seems willing to put the team ahead of himself. I'm not sure Amare feels the same way.

10. A young big man is just a trade, free agent signing, or draft pick away. Amare is not that special. Over the past 15 years we have seen Barkley, AC Green, D Manning, A McDyess, Googs, and a few other big men in their prime come our way. Maybe Amare's replacement won't come with an allergy to defense and have a little smaller ego.



I highly doubt this trade happens, but the Suns would be stupid not to offer Amare for KG. I'd also offer throw in's such as a draft pick or two, Banks, Diaw, or Jones.

Nash, Marion, Bell, Barbosa and KT should be untouchable. Nash and Marion because they are our two best players. Barbosa because he could turn into a poor man's version of AI and has a great contract. KT and Bell because they are our two best defenders.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

wow, damn kobe backed off. Not coz i wanted him, but becoz can u imagine the turmoil and excitement? would have been an interesting off season thats for sure, but no fair, now the lakers management will not trade him, it would not be the lakers without kobe


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

for the right price...would all the PHX Suns fans who chanted "KOBE SUCKS" welcome Kobe in a PHX SUNS uniform?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

> 2. I'd much rather have Garnett. If we trade Amare for KG, we will win a ring next year. I want that trade so bad it hurts.


too bad both wont happen



> 3. Kobe will stay with the Lakers and they will have another .500 season and first round exit.


first round, second round, an exit is an exit no matter what round it is on. whats a 61 win season good for without a championship?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> for the right price...would all the PHX Suns fans who chanted "KOBE SUCKS" welcome Kobe in a PHX SUNS uniform?


Not I. 

Kobe is a piece of **** and I do not want him here even if he came at a deep discount.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> for the right price...would all the PHX Suns fans who chanted "KOBE SUCKS" welcome Kobe in a PHX SUNS uniform?


T.O.! T.O.!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Suns fans, come ON, you can't be serious. Not YOU too.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

For Marion and Diaw and I guess maybe the Hawks pick I'd take Kobe.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> For Marion and Diaw and I guess maybe the Hawks pick I'd take Kobe.


I cannot stand KObe but I will admit that if he was to become a Sun. I would be one of the first to buy this jersey.










Imagine...

PG- Nash / #24 Pick
SG- Bell / Barbosa
SF- Bryant / Jones
PF- Amare' / #29
C- Thomas / FA


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

I would move Bell to the SF spot and continue to have Bryant dominate the leagues SG:

PG- Nash/24/Banks
SG- Bryant/ Barbosa
SF- Bell/ Jones
PF- Amare/ 29
C - Thomas/FA

The only problem i have with this is the fact we would be thin as paper in the frontcourt but our backcourt could be the most effective we have seen in a long long while.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I think he's gonna end up in Detroit. The Lakers will be reluctant to trade in conference and would not be dumb enough to trade in division (to us especially :biggrin. But Detroit might want to start over now and the Lakers would trade to them. Package Tayshaun and RIP for Kobe. Lakers end up with a couple great players, both potential/allstars. And the Pistons end up with Chauncey and Kobe in the backcourt. I also think the Pistons will trade Sheed. So you are talking about a top 10 allstar PG, the best player in the world, and an allstar post... hmmm....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

nffl said:


> I think he's gonna end up in Detroit. The Lakers will be reluctant to trade in conference and would not be dumb enough to trade in division (to us especially :biggrin. But Detroit might want to start over now and the Lakers would trade to them. Package Tayshaun and RIP for Kobe. Lakers end up with a couple great players, both potential/allstars. And the Pistons end up with Chauncey and Kobe in the backcourt. I also think the Pistons will trade Sheed. So you are talking about a top 10 allstar PG, the best player in the world, and an allstar post... hmmm....


If they did deal him, Bulls are the best place. Hinrich, Gordon, Thomas, or Deng, any combo of them, and a filler would work. I would take that over Prince and RIP. 

He's not going anywhere though. They will attempt to appease him with JO trade. 


Still boggles my mind that people even consider the fact of trading for him and making a starting line up with him in it. It's so far out there.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> If they did deal him, Bulls are the best place. Hinrich, Gordon, Thomas, or Deng, any combo of them, and a filler would work. I would take that over Prince and RIP.


Yeah you're right, especially if they can get Hinrich out of it. They really need an allstar caliber PG.

But you never know with Kobe. He could say he'd rather play on Pluto than on the Lakers, and then 2 hrs later say he wants to stay a Laker, and that night say he still wants to be traded, and so on and on and on...


----------

